# kubota finish mower 3561



## Napi (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey Folks! I just joined up. I hope someone can help. I bought a used Kubota finish mower model 3561 a few weeks ago. I'm having trouble locating aftermarket blades for it. It's a left hand cut and blades are flat with a lift, 3/4" hole and about 21 1/2" + long. The blades on there now have a number "145612" just behind the cutting edge. None of the local places can cross it over and I haven't found anything online. The local Kubota dealer has a listing for the blades, but has to order them and they are $69 for 3 blades. He said he couldn't give me a part number. That seems a bit expensive for blades that aren't any thicker than a regular lawn mower blade. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## mph45 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Blades*

Tractor supply, Northern Equipment, Hoye tractor supply, Home Depot and Lowes all carry universal blades that you could measure and maybe make work. But $69 for three blades sounds pretty reasonable to me. And you know you have the correct ones.


----------



## Daniel Shumaker (May 21, 2018)

Ok thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Napi, welcome to the tractor forum.

$69 for 3 blades is not a bad price.


----------

